# I thought thin women were most fatphobic but it's really alot of men who....



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

... have extreme cases of fat hatred. After reading many message board forums when I'm bored, I pondered to myself. I used to think thin women were the most fatphobic, but it is the MEN who are extremely hateful towards fat WOMEN. Wherever you hear someone making a 'fat beast' or 'fat cow' comment, the username is usually male. Notice these same males never attack fat men.

You go around various message boards and you see these men saying "no fat chicks". Usually these men are probably in their teens to 20s and have that jerk frat boy mentality. There's a certain type. Sure these same guys may date a woman with a big ass and breasts like Melyssa Ford or Shakira, but they would throw venom at women the size of Monique or anyone over 200 lbs. 


Just look at the venom spread by these men ridiculing fat women. Wow. And it's never towards fat men, it's always thrown at fat WOMEN. Fatphobic misogynists. The nastiest ones are the ones calling fat women 'easy', just gross. The fat hatred from these types of males run deep, almost sexual in nature. How can someone have so much hatred for a person because of what they desire to do to their body?


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> ... have extreme cases of fat hatred. After reading many message board forums when I'm bored, I pondered to myself. I used to think thin women were the most fatphobic, but it is the MEN who are extremely hateful towards fat WOMEN. Wherever you hear someone making a 'fat beast' or 'fat cow' comment, the username is usually male. Notice these same males never attack fat men.
> 
> You go around various message boards and you see these men saying "no fat chicks". Usually these men are probably in their teens to 20s and have that jerk frat boy mentality. There's a certain type. Sure these same guys may date a woman with a big ass and breasts like Melyssa Ford or Shakira, but they would throw venom at women the size of Monique or anyone over 200 lbs.
> 
> ...



I did notice that too. I was reading your jill scott article and after reading the article yesterday I looked at the comments by users on the site. I saw many mean-spirited messages towards fat women, which were posted by screen names that would most likely belong to a male. I dunno why most males find fat to be hideous when it is beauty. If they dislike fat due to what turns them on, then they are allowed to believe that. What they shouldn't do is publicly state them in the most offensive terms. If someone thinks something is bad based off of popular interest, then they are tools. They should let themselves decide what is best for them, not their peers.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I did notice that too. I was reading your jill scott article and after reading the article yesterday I looked at the comments by users on the site. I saw many mean-spirited messages towards fat women, which were posted by screen names that would most likely belong to a male. I dunno why most males find fat to be hideous when it is beauty. If they dislike fat due to what turns them on, then they are allowed to believe that. What they shouldn't do is publicly state them in the most offensive terms. If someone thinks something is bad based off of popular interest, then they are tools. They should let themselves decide what is best for them, not their peers.



It's not all men of course, but it is a certain group of men--a certain type that has this vile hatred of fat women. I don't know what it is, but it is a very deep type of hatred--like some fat lady killed his dog or something. 

It's strange because I really don't see many females exposing such a deep hatred towards fat MEN. They may say that they don't find fat men attractive, but it's never "ew, gross, what a fat stinkin' sloppy jerk".

Usually these type of fatphobic men have problems in other areas of life, alot of them are insecure and make fat women their target. Many of them are shallow and the main ones who can't keep a woman. 

Any psychologists on this board?


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

Just wanted to add i completly agree with your assumptions. Now I'll let a professional post


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, lots of people hate fat people - men and women alike. 

However, we don't need that brought here, and we try hard to keep that nonsense out of these boards. 

Your link was removed as we don't allow linking to fat negative material, and overall this thread is just a reminder that there are people who are mean - which we all know.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Yes, lots of people hate fat people - men and women alike.
> 
> However, we don't need that brought here, and we try hard to keep that nonsense out of these boards.
> 
> Your link was removed as we don't allow linking to fat negative material, and overall this thread is just a reminder that there are people who are mean - which we all know.



heres your professional psychologist I was talking about Happy


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Yes, lots of people hate fat people - men and women alike.
> 
> However, we don't need that brought here, and we try hard to keep that nonsense out of these boards.
> 
> Your link was removed as we don't allow linking to fat negative material, and overall this thread is just a reminder that there are people who are mean - which we all know.



My fault. I just thought this was a main discussion board to discuss size issues and there is a specific group of men that have irrational hatred of fat women. I posted the links just to show the type of irrational venom being thrown. I wanted to open up a dialogue on why these men feel this way about larger women. You can just go ahead and remove my entire post then. It won't happen again.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 19, 2010)

I clicked on the link and was like WTF.. what on Earth was the point of posting that here? I'm pretty sure we all know, like AnnMarie said, some people hate fat people. Not a newsflash. Dims is not the place to post links to fat bashers. Duh. :doh:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 19, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I posted the links just to show the type of irrational venom being thrown.



Um.. I'm pretty sure most people here are aware of that venom, you know.. because we've, like, seen it.. firsthand...


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Um.. I'm pretty sure most people here are aware of that venom, you know.. because we've, like, seen it.. firsthand...



Um, no need for the sarcastic eye roll. Thanks.


----------



## lozonloz (Apr 19, 2010)

IMO it is still women who are the most fatphobic. Some of the comments from the link you posted are from women saying that if THEY can make themselves thin and didnt like being fat/ fat people that's how we all must be. Classic idiocy. 

I have a story to share about such a woman, and how running into me became a bad day for her.

I was in the queue at the bakery with my friend and her little boy (we were getting him a gingerbread man) when the girl just behind me starts talking, very loudly to her friends about how FOUL I am. How I'm making her feel ill just standing there. How people like me should just stay indoors because it isnt right that other people should have to put up with seeing something that foul. How she doesnt understand how some people just dont have the self control to look as great as she does.

Now, I turn around and this is a girl who has taken skinny to the furthest extremes of ick. With her attitude and her appearance I'm thinking she must have big food issues, so I just ask her, calmly, politely, to keep her opinions to herself.

She called me a fat bitch, told me to shut up, and said I was trash and a drain on society.

So I lost my temper, picked her up, threw her over my shoulder, and dumped her in the wheelie bin at the side of the shop so she could truely appreciate the difference between me and trash.

My friend nearly pissed herself laughing. 

It's the one and only time I have lost my temper in public but I cant make myself regret it. It was a moment of victory and now I'm out of my teenage years I doubt I could get away with doing it again.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 19, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> IMO it is still women who are the most fatphobic. Some of the comments from the link you posted are from women saying that if THEY can make themselves thin and didnt like being fat/ fat people that's how we all must be. Classic idiocy.
> 
> I have a story to share about such a woman, and how running into me became a bad day for her.
> 
> ...



At times, I feel women are the victims and these women feel the pressure of a misogynist society to conform to a crazy standard.

But that broad was helluva bold to say what she said in front of your face. After you dumped her ass in the trash you should have kicked the bin and watch her roll


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 19, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> After you dumped her ass in the trash you should have kicked the bin and watch her roll



There are so many people I wish I could do that to.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 19, 2010)

Fatphobia is neither limited to gender or size. It is however always indicative of
a small mind and smaller heart.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Fatphobia is neither limited to gender or size. It is however always indicative of
> a small mind and smaller heart.



And a jerk with the smallest ...... well I think you know where I'm heading


----------



## t3h_n00b (Apr 20, 2010)

Women are fatphobic often because they are afraid of getting that venom in them. Somehow, that type of dude has so many women fooled into thinking that they speak for all or most men. The onus is on us guys who aren't like that to make more noise so that the conversation can shift to why we priviledge the aesthetic preferences of certain people rather than others.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 20, 2010)

t3h_n00b said:


> Women are fatphobic often because they are afraid of getting that venom in them. Somehow, that type of dude has so many women fooled into thinking that they speak for all or most men. The onus is on us guys who aren't like that to make more noise so that the conversation can shift to why we priviledge the aesthetic preferences of certain people rather than others.



Excellent post. Fatphobic women fear the venom from these guys and that is why they try their darnedest to fight their own weight--throwing a fit over gaining two pounds. Heaven forbid they end up like the 'fatties' these men spit venom at.

Yeah and I know the vast majority of men are not like those fools, but these fools bark the loudest.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 20, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> So I lost my temper, picked her up, threw her over my shoulder, and dumped her in the wheelie bin at the side of the shop so she could truely appreciate the difference between me and trash.
> 
> My friend nearly pissed herself laughing.
> 
> It's the one and only time I have lost my temper in public but I cant make myself regret it. It was a moment of victory and now I'm out of my teenage years I doubt I could get away with doing it again.



hahaha...now thats KICK ASS.


----------



## kioewen (Apr 20, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Yeah and I know the vast majority of men are not like those fools, but these fools bark the loudest.



Or is it rather what you're listening to? Not just you specifically -- people in general.

Let's say that nine people give you a compliment, and one person gives you an insult. Which of the ten remarks is the one that sticks, that you mull about? The insult.

It reminds me of a Frasier episode in which a focus group is mostly favourable about Crane's show, but one single member says that he dislikes Frasier. Kelsey Grammar's character just can't let it go. He doesn't care about the positive feedback. He just HAS to track down this focus-group member outside the study and confront him and find out why he doesn't like him.

So I don't think it's that the "fools" are the ones who "bark the loudest." Rather, I think it's human nature, for most people, to prick up one's ears at insults sooner than at compliments.


----------



## willowmoon (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah one of the male hosts on a local radio station here in Green Bay was talking about Aaron Rodgers possibly dating Hillary Scott (lead singer of Lady Antebellum) --anyhoo, it turned quickly to how Tony Romo got "smart at the right time" and broke up with Jessica Simpson before "she got real fat." 

Niiiiiiiice.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Apr 20, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Yeah and I know the vast majority of men are not like those fools, but these fools bark the loudest.



that's because they don't have anything else going on in their lives. They also tend to spend a lot of money on porn and "male enhancement" products.

Also, why part of NC are you from?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 20, 2010)

t3h_n00b said:


> Women are fatphobic often because they are afraid of getting that venom in them.



I believe that quite a few men are fatphobic towards women for the same reason. Men don't do friendship the same way women do: a pack of guys are always in competition with one another, having to outdo, outdare, or outbrag their pals to maintain their status in the group. And there's always one guy -- the low man on the totem pole -- who has to be the butt of everyone else's jokes. _NOBODY_ wants to be in that position. So suppose you're hanging with your buddies, and a BBW walks by? You may think she's hot, but you don't dare say so: you would never, _ever_ live it down. In fact, your best protection is to be the first to insult her, so everyone will know that you conform to the group mentality in every detail. It's sort of the way folk in the Middle Ages would accuse someone else of heresy to prove that _they_ were orthodox. And of course the guys who hoot the loudest aren't just trying to convince their buddies: they're trying to convince themselves, too, that they _really_ aren't attracted to the lady. But I suspect that often they are, and that is why they seem so desperate in their disapproval.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 20, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> So I lost my temper, picked her up, threw her over my shoulder, and dumped her in the wheelie bin at the side of the shop so she could truely appreciate the difference between me and trash.


you are my hero. :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I believe that quite a few men are fatphobic towards women for the same reason. Men don't do friendship the same way women do: a pack of guys are always in competition with one another, having to outdo, outdare, or outbrag their pals to maintain their status in the group. And there's always one guy -- the low man on the totem pole -- who has to be the butt of everyone else's jokes. _NOBODY_ wants to be in that position. So suppose you're hanging with your buddies, and a BBW walks by? You may think she's hot, but you don't dare say so: you would never, _ever_ live it down. In fact, your best protection is to be the first to insult her, so everyone will know that you conform to the group mentality in every detail. It's sort of the way folk in the Middle Ages would accuse someone else of heresy to prove that _they_ were orthodox. And of course the guys who hoot the loudest aren't just trying to convince their buddies: they're trying to convince themselves, too, that they _really_ aren't attracted to the lady. But I suspect that often they are, and that is why they seem so desperate in their disapproval.


I agree. Men who are attracted to me and are uncomfortable with that are the first to call out. Actually seek me out, sometimes follow me, to stare or ....be abusive. I've often wondered bewildered why someone would go out of their way to behave this way....even if one is literally disgusted one would think to indifferently live and let live but no. Over the years, I've come to see that same look and recognize it. Livelong fat people are masters at intepreting body-language. Many of these hateful people IMO are just in denial of their attraction or fascination.. That's not to say that more than enough are just hateful miserable people but there is an element of attraction. I'm certain of this.


----------



## lozonloz (Apr 20, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> hahaha...now thats KICK ASS.



Ha! thanks. Most of the time I try to rise above that kind of behaviour but honestly, I'm pretty sure most of us would enjoy doing it at least once.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 20, 2010)

The more vitriolic a guy is about fatties, the more he wants to bone them.

The more vitriolic a girl is about fatties, she either was one, is one or knows someone who is who hates it.


----------



## Fat Brian (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with Tooz but there is one more possibility, they are just trying to be outrageous to draw attention to themselves so their pathetic existence will have some form of meaning.


----------



## SexyVixen (Apr 21, 2010)

Although I've had the misfortune of meeting many women and men who are fat phobic and yet have no problem making sure the person that has become their focus for the moment knows it. 

I was once shoved out of a kitchen at a halloween party for taking a single salt free pretzel because I was too fat to eat that.

On the other hand, I've never met anyone who could be crueler or meaner to me than my own self.


----------



## StridentDionysus (Apr 21, 2010)

Just FYI. The men you talk about aren't exactly what I'd call nice to fat men, they just abuse us in different ways (and they tend to stop when they "mature"). They're not a-holes to you because you are a woman (and fat), they do it because you're fat (and a woman). :doh:


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 21, 2010)

Tooz said:


> The more vitriolic a guy is about fatties, the more he wants to bone them.
> 
> The more vitriolic a girl is about fatties, she either was one, is one or knows someone who is who hates it.



exactly! its the same guy who is always blowing up your phone or trying to follow you around when you block him. and they have absolutely no self esteem.


actually i get very few negative comments from men. if a guy is fat phobic i really don't care unless he tries to make it my problem. the only people who generally try to make their fat phobia my problem is other women. and i mean strange women, as in women i don't know you. i don't go by what i see on blogs. online is unreal. i go by how people treat me face to face. its people who would try to hurt you in person who are the real putzes.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> exactly! its the same guy who is always blowing up your phone or trying to follow you around when you block him. and they have absolutely no self esteem.
> 
> 
> actually i get very few negative comments from men. if a guy is fat phobic i really don't care unless he tries to make it my problem. the only people who generally try to make their fat phobia my problem is other women. and i mean strange women, as in women i don't know you. i don't go by what i see on blogs. online is unreal. i go by how people treat me face to face. its people who would try to hurt you in person who are the real putzes.


I agree that in my experience women are worse than men.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 21, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Yeah one of the male hosts on a local radio station here in Green Bay was talking about Aaron Rodgers possibly dating Hillary Scott (lead singer of Lady Antebellum) --anyhoo, it turned quickly to how Tony Romo got "smart at the right time" and broke up with Jessica Simpson before "she got real fat."
> 
> Niiiiiiiice.



uh huh. like they think cute lil Jessica Simpson would actually date one of them? please! it makes some guys feel powerful to put down something they know they'll never have.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 21, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> IMO it is still women who are the most fatphobic. Some of the comments from the link you posted are from women saying that if THEY can make themselves thin and didnt like being fat/ fat people that's how we all must be. Classic idiocy.
> 
> I have a story to share about such a woman, and how running into me became a bad day for her.
> 
> ...



you are lovely!!!!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> IMO it is still women who are the most fatphobic. Some of the comments from the link you posted are from women saying that if THEY can make themselves thin and didnt like being fat/ fat people that's how we all must be. Classic idiocy.
> 
> I have a story to share about such a woman, and how running into me became a bad day for her.
> 
> ...



Man if I am ever in a jam, I know who to call to kick butt!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Apr 21, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I agree that in my experience women are worse than men.



ABSOLUTELY! My mom never sidesteps an opportunity to verbally attack a fat person, even if that person's weight has nothing to do with the topic being discussed.

Mom is in the low 200s; she is extremely insecure about her weight.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 21, 2010)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> ABSOLUTELY! My mom never sidesteps an opportunity to verbally attack a fat person, even if that person's weight has nothing to do with the topic being discussed.
> 
> Mom is in the low 200s; she is extremely insecure about her weight.


I fixed up my best friend with her now husband of 20 years. His parents were both fat, mother a SSBBW. I was naive enough to think as a BBW I was safe in their company.
Friend tried to fix me up with a friend of his and we were all supposed to go down the shore. I was VERY reluctant because when I asked if the guy knew I was a BBW, Donna and bf would say, don't worry, don't worry. I said, look you have to be honest with him--so he calls his friends and I hear him saying, "She's beautiful. Funny as hell, Very cool, Great personality, you'll love her, curvy"......and his mother chimes in "Yeah--YOU SHOULD SEE THE SIZE OF HER!"

Classy. Very classy.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Classy. Very classy.





.''''.......'' 

View attachment stay_classy.jpg


----------



## anthrochick (Apr 21, 2010)

I knew that thesis would come in useful sometime... a brief summary of two possibilities of why fat hatred is directed more toward women than men:

Oliver, in Fat Politics (2006), suggests that this double standard is due in part to patriarchal society attempting to subjugate women by insisting that they direct energies toward controlling their weight and not toward gaining status in other ways. He notes that at each time women gained political, social, and juridical power, the bodily ideal became thinner. For example, with the rise in feminism and increased female workforce in the 1960s came a sharp decrease in the measurements of Playboy models. 

[...]

Kathleen LeBesco argues against Critser in Revolting Bodies (2004). She asserts that fat is not just seen a moral issue but as a political one. Fat is very much linked to socio-economic class and race. Anti-fat bias keeps these groups of people in subjugated positions while increasing status of other groups who are more commonly thin. 

On an individual level, dating thin broadcasts male status (see Appendix B and Chapter 3)...


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 21, 2010)

anthrochick said:


> I knew that thesis would come in useful sometime... a brief summary of two possibilities of why fat hatred is directed more toward women than men:
> 
> Oliver, in Fat Politics (2006), suggests that this double standard is due in part to patriarchal society attempting to subjugate women by insisting that they direct energies toward controlling their weight and not toward gaining status in other ways. He notes that at each time women gained political, social, and juridical power, the bodily ideal became thinner. For example, with the rise in feminism and increased female workforce in the 1960s came a sharp decrease in the measurements of Playboy models.
> 
> ...



i can get with that theory. while they're telling you how fat you are you forget what a nudge they are for a minute. and when you diet and are weak you don't have as much energy to surpass them at work. if you're all tied up in knots about your body you aren't thinking so much about being paid 1/3rd less for the same job. weight has always been used to distract women from whats really important and waste their time. the truth is we are all beautiful and sexy and we can concentrate on doing other things instead of trying so hard just for someone else who is always trying to convince us that we don't have something thats innate in all of us.


----------



## wrench13 (Apr 22, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> IMO it is still women who are the most fatphobic. Some of the comments from the link you posted are from women saying that if THEY can make themselves thin and didnt like being fat/ fat people that's how we all must be. Classic idiocy.
> 
> I have a story to share about such a woman, and how running into me became a bad day for her.
> 
> ...



I'd pay good money to have seen that! Good on ya!


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Apr 22, 2010)

anthrochick said:


> I knew that thesis would come in useful sometime... a brief summary of two possibilities of why fat hatred is directed more toward women than men:



I think that's because much more sexual and looks-based attention in general is directed towards the average woman than the average man.

Women may get more negative attention than men where their looks are concerned, but no matter how fat you are, don't tell me you don't get any positive attention either.

(After high school, anyway) I've never seen an average-looking guy made fun of in public for being hirsute, chubby, or having skin blemishes, but I've never seen women whistling and catcalling at them, trying to buy them drinks, or lining up to tell them how wonderful they look on the internet.

(Not that all that is "positive," but you get the point.)

The more attention something gets, the more other people will disparage it. I call this the Twilight effect.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 23, 2010)

Seventy-Seven said:


> I think that's because much more sexual and looks-based attention in general is directed towards the average woman than the average man.
> 
> Women may get more negative attention than men where their looks are concerned, but no matter how fat you are, don't tell me you don't get any positive attention either.
> 
> ...




i'm not exactly sure. with women i think its a power thing to deflate them. i'm surprised at how things are changing. when i was a teen and young 20 something in the 80s women were focused on their looks then but not in the same way as now. women were into looks + positive power equation more. your education and what your career was like had a lot more importance than it does now. no one was as secretive or ashamed of their acomplishments. women weren't as afraid that someone would think badly of them just because the excelled at something. women who had opportunities that thier mothers could never dream of seemed happy about thier new freedom and confident about the future. now it seems to be all about looks, popularity, and how much attention you can get thats mainly negative, as in showing how freaky and dysfunctional you are. there is a lot of desperation in it. it appears to me that the trend is to give attention to those who seem that they are a sexual victim, emotionally powerless and even appear stupid. its really worrying. i don't understand what people find so attractive about being contemptable except giving others a place to rest all of thier contempt as though its deserved. its probably more about what some women might think they are deep down anyway. IMO there is an element of a lack of hopefulness in it. i think women get much more negative attention now because more people think that the world blows because we now live in a culture that makes verbal and emotional abuse okay or even desireable traits. being an as is cool and funny. if the world is trash of course it would also seem that way to the numbers of guys who are spending the majority of their lives in the basement somewhere watching t.v. and playing video games and totally addicted to the net instead of living a real life, exposing themselves to the sunshine, other people, traveling and having mind broadening experiences. instead a lot of people mainly get hours of others trying to sell them something through their insecurities daily. your too fat. your teeth are yellow. you don't have abs. your boobs are too small. according to them your penis is small. you don't get hard enough. you can't handle anything. thats bound to have an effect on both men and women.


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 23, 2010)

anthrochick said:


> I knew that thesis would come in useful sometime... a brief summary of two possibilities of why fat hatred is directed more toward women than men:
> 
> Oliver, in Fat Politics (2006), suggests that this double standard is due in part to patriarchal society attempting to subjugate women by insisting that they direct energies toward controlling their weight and not toward gaining status in other ways. He notes that at each time women gained political, social, and juridical power, the bodily ideal became thinner. For example, with the rise in feminism and increased female workforce in the 1960s came a sharp decrease in the measurements of Playboy models.
> 
> ...



Being into muscles, I also see a muscle phobia. People can't handle others having big muscles just as much as people who have lots of fat. I think its a instinctual fear people have of larger people and it doesn't matter if they have a lot of fat or a lot of muscle.

So I can totally see how when women have gained more social power, men have still wanted us seem less powerful physically.

Personally, guys who are huge (tall, fat, phat, muscular..all of them combined) and really smart really trigger my shyness. For others, it might trigger some other type of defensive response.


----------



## Lamia (Apr 24, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> Ha! thanks. Most of the time I try to rise above that kind of behaviour but honestly, I'm pretty sure most of us would enjoy doing it at least once.



You are awesome. I am sorry I understand the concept of rising above comments, but this was clearly a woman who wasn't just making a snide comment. She was attacking you and being a bully and sometimes the only things bullies understand is physical violence.


----------



## _overture (Apr 27, 2010)

I was sitting eating pizza with one of my friends last week. I can't remember how we got onto the subject, but we started talking about one of our mutual friends who was dating a rather large lass. I pointed out that our friend obviously found her attractive, so you know, what's the harm? the guy just sat and talked about how it was weird, etc etc.

it's funny though, what I've noticed, or at least amongst the group of friends I keep, is that the guys are like... bitchier about weight, whilst the women just seem more apprehensive about it. as I say, at least the people I talk to anyway!


----------



## DM321 (Apr 29, 2010)

I think that most guys that talk crap are one of three people:

1, they aren't getting any from anyone and trying to make themselves feel good about it.

2, they are in a relationship with a small woman, that treats him like crap because she can get away with it using her looks. He takes his anger out on whatever seems to be a popular subject at the time.

3, they really want to bone a real woman but are worried about what other people will say when they are seen together in public.

Girls:

1, are jealous because the big girl has a great man that takes good care of her and treats her like a queen, and her d-bag BF treats her like trash

2, jealous because real women naturally draw more onlookers because in reality no body can resist a BBW

3,they are jealous because big girls are naturally more successful, at least around here they are

4, they really want to be with a big girl just scared of what will happen


----------

